# Recommend me a pressure washer!



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey everyone about 3 years ago my dad purchased one of those craftsman 4hp carry around hunk-o-crap pressure washers from sears. It worked good for about a year until it started leaking oil and dieing out under load. 2 year warrante no problem sears replaced the engine block, carb and gas tank. Worked good for another year until I went to use it today and what do u know no it won't start. I know its something fuel related because it goes on starter fluid. I just don't feel like messing with it. I hated the thing anyway haha. Im looking for a pressure washer atleast 2200psi, with wheels and atleast 5hp. Im tired of Briggs and Stratton's new engines I would like a Honda. Can someone recommend me a good brand to look at?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

***********


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link, but that is way to expensive and powerful for what I need.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Whats your budget for a new pressure washer?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Probably $300-$500


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Take a look at the Karcher units, I have one with a Honda engine thats been reliable. 2800 - 3000 psi run around $450


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hey guys

i couldn't find a price on the de-walt pressure washer....whats the ball park going rate price of one of those.....looks to be a nice one

cajun


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link 30year I will defiantly look into them when i get the chance. The Dewalt pressure washed goes for about $800


----------



## co1615 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.drpower.com/prdSell.aspx...=Garage&Chap=GarageTools&src=AW51568XE2553829


----------



## vooch (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought the TROY-BILT at Lowes on sale for $299 + tax....2450 psi, 6.5HP but it has a Briggs & Stratton engine. I'm satisfied with it!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok guys I made my purchase last night..err well my dad paid for it . I went with the 2500psi Troy built from Lowes with the Honda GCV160 engine. Never again will I buy another Briggs engine, not with the experience i've had with the newer ones. Yes yes I know Troy Built is owned by Briggs and Stratton but the Honda engine runs so nicely!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

justin3 said:


> Yes yes I know Troy Built is owned by Briggs and Stratton but the Honda engine runs so nicely!!



Troybilt is owned by MTD....


----------



## vooch (Jan 30, 2008)

Great!


----------



## tacodawg (Mar 27, 2008)

vooch said:


> I bought the TROY-BILT at Lowes on sale for $299 + tax....2450 psi, 6.5HP but it has a Briggs & Stratton engine. I'm satisfied with it!


I agree with vooch,I have the 6.75 Quatum Briggs,2450, And I have used and abused the sh$! out of it,and , no problems,got my moneys worth and alot more, although hondas are great also,just a tad more money.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Troybilt is owned by MTD....


Yes Yes I mix up Troy Built and Murray


----------

